# Cold weather



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

Anyone work in a cold climate? what do you wear out there in terms of thermals and boots. I'm looking for a cost effective way to stay warm because the long underwear didn't work last year, I'm trying to avoid under armor because of the cost.. any suggestions


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

As light in the loafers as this sounds, I wear silk.

My father gave me a set for christmas a several years ago, and I couldn't bring myself to wear them for fear of what would happen to my masculinity.

I mustered up the courage to try it and I fell in love.

No more sweating like a houndog crappin' razor blades when inside, yet toasty when outside. Light weight and comfy.

A thumbs up from me.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Silk 'eh. 

Ok. What's it look like, where do you get it?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I dress in layers, and always have extra clothes. Learned in cub scouts that moisture is what gets you. Always put a complete set of fresh clothes on in the morning because the human body will perspire some during the night. Change socks during the day if feet get sweaty, this will go a long way.:thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

RJ Pascone said:


> Silk 'eh.
> 
> Ok. What's it look like, where do you get it?


It looks similar to under armor.

I've ordered it from Cabela's and other places that I can't remember. Maybe Land's end?



It comes in different wt's. I usually get the lightest weight.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got my silks from Lands' End. I usually wear liner socks then 30 Below brand from Vermont Country Store. Your winter boots need to be bigger than your summer boots. If your boots are too tight, there is no air between the sock layers to insulate. If you wear silks, and regular work clothes, a hoodie sweat shirt, and work jacket, with Carhartt type Arctic coat and bibs in the van for unexpected outdoor stuff, you should be fine.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I keep warm by living in the south and not going out to work unless its above 32 degrees. I do under armor and thermal craftsman shirts.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just gonna ask how you were qualified to weigh in on this topic:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*a woool pouch...*

I work outside all day long in the winter...

I keep warm with a 100% wool sweater

and I have made a special wool pouch
 that I tuck my balls into on those extra cold days....

it gets a little scratchey,  but I stay warm.:laughing::laughing:..


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha are you serious?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I go with a t-shirt until 15 below celcius (thats 5 degrees f for you southeners.) However people do look at me weird.

-15 to -20 a hoodie.
-20 to -35 gets a hoodie with a "lumberjack" jacket.
-35 to -45 a heavy winter jacket.
past -45? I get a chill.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

i am shivering just thinking about that.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

What temperature are we talking here? Wind chill possible? Wet or dry climate?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> I go with a t-shirt until 15 below celcius (thats 5 degrees f for you southeners.) However people do look at me weird.
> 
> -15 to -20 a hoodie.
> -20 to -35 gets a hoodie with a "lumberjack" jacket.
> ...


Sounds like around here


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Winter in the BC Interior up to the Yukon -20 to -50:
Heavy wool socks, one piece long johns, undershirt, wool pants, flannel shirt, light wool pull over sweater or Mackinaw, insulated coveralls, toque or balaclava, arctic gloves (thumb and forefinger like a glove the remainder of fingers together like a mit) high insulated snow boots. Adjust layers to suit temperature/work conditions. 
AVOID SWEATING! No joke, you sweat you can freeze.
If the wind picks up at or below -30 pack it in, go home.
Glove warmers are always handy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I here it gets down to -65 in minnesota.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you could always to move florida and make 15 to 20 dollars an hour.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

This is what I like to wear to relax after work.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

A friend of mine asked me what do I do when its -20, I said I put on a coat. He asked what do I do when it gets - 40, I said I zip up the coat.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

A rancher I know living in a N.Dakota S. Dakota border town made the paper. The state came through and re-surveyed his land and found out that his ranch, which he has been paying N. Dakota tax on for 20 years is actually in S. Dakota. So when the local paper interviewed him, they asked how he felt about the news. He said, I couldn't be happier. I don't think I could take another N. Dakotan winter.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Stay away from under armor. Overpriced crap. I really like anything made with polartec. For boots, I like belleville insulated boots but the key is your socks. Get the thick wool ones and make sure your boots aren't to tight.


----------

